# 2012 SEL and Towing



## oiltooth (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello Everyone, 

I'm trying to get absolute facts concerning the Routan and it's optional factory installed towing package. According to VW reps its not available for lower trim models than the SEL and is not actually a option at all because it really is only the Nivomat Shocks which are standard for the 2012 models. 

This was different in the older models where they basically installed the shocks as the optional towing package. 

Does anyone have any experience with this, Are the shocks the only difference.. no engine, trans cooling etc. for the 2012 SEL vs. the 2012 SE?


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

oiltooth said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm trying to get absolute facts concerning the Routan and it's optional factory installed towing package. According to VW reps its not available for lower trim models than the SEL and is not actually a option at all because it really is only the Nivomat Shocks which are standard for the 2012 models.
> 
> ...


 Here is a link to chryslerminivan.net where we discussed this with some actual data. I have provided some pictures of the nivomat shocks from our 2010 SEL WITH the factory tow prep package listed under RoutanSEL on that site. I'm not sure how that package progressed with the SEL's in the later years, but I would assume it followed in line with the other vans. Was the tow prep an option for 2012? I guess in all reality, the nivomats are the only difference for the rear suspension, since they have the same cooling for the 2012 as what should be spec'd for the tow prep. Nivomats can be found on the Dodge Challenger as well, so that can expand your search for a pair of take offs if someone with a Challenger wanted to lower their car. But I guess, the drive train no matter what can still pull the max weight, just the ass end will sag on the van, thus losing weight on the front axel thus effecting the traction and braking. But possibly a weight distributing hitch could correct for that. By the time you look at the cost for the hitch and the cost of the Nivo's you'll have to weight that out. The Nivo's are close to $400---EACH. Which in the long run is worth the cost of the tow prep from the factory. In my case in 2010 we got the 4.0L V6 and the Nivo's and what ever else, but with the 3.6L VVT you basically paying more for the tow prep---that is unless they lowered the price for that option in 2011-2012. But here's the link for a good read. Any questions I can help out with just shout. 

http://forum.chryslerminivan.net/sh...g-suspension-trans-cooler-heavy-duty-radiator


----------



## oiltooth (Jun 27, 2012)

58kafer said:


> Here is a link to chryslerminivan.net where we discussed this with some actual data. I have provided some pictures of the nivomat shocks from our 2010 SEL WITH the factory tow prep package listed under RoutanSEL on that site. I'm not sure how that package progressed with the SEL's in the later years, but I would assume it followed in line with the other vans. Was the tow prep an option for 2012? ....


 Thanks for your reply and link. The website listed an optional Tow Package but seems to be a marketing error as VW reps say it is standard on the SEL but not offered for any lower trim. Sales from the dealer as well have no idea and offered me a hitch and wiring package. With that in mind, I am hoping that the 3.6L can handle the spec. of 3600. We are planning on hauling a Aliner which has a low 1500 weight anyway. Basically we want to make sure we are not going to blow out the transmission and we have crossed our T's before buying the SEL. I understand VW and VW dealers are more passenger focused, but I would think that could ensure me that I am not going to destroy the Van when they say they can support the 3600.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Here's the deal. Look at you window sticker. I just built one on VW.com and the tow package is **Optional equipment on the build your own and in the downloaded brochure. Your window sticker will tell you or not. Also look at the pics I posted on that link, do yours look like that? The 3.6 and the trans will do it no problem, as they are the same across the board, the only thing different is the rear load leveling suspension(Nivomat Shocks). The 3.6 is the 3.6 and the 62TE trans is the 62TE trans no different versions. The cooling system is the HD system (as noted in that thread) as well as the trans cooler. I THINK the stanard towing rate is 2K, so your 500# under. Also, to do the 3600# trailer brakes are required, actually I think it's anything over 2K required the brakes. 

Here's another link: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5047582-Towing&highlight=towing+RV


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

If you decide to go with the Routan SE you could change out the rear shocks for Monroe Sensa Trac. They are load adjusting and will support the extra weight of towing. They were very easy to install on our SUV, provide better handling and the vehicle stays level with over 500 pounds loaded in the back. 

http://www.monroe.com/products/Sensa-Trac/Load-Adjusting-Shock-Absorbers 

$94 for a pair on amazon. Part# 58648


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

showtz said:


> If you decide to go with the Routan SE you could change out the rear shocks for Monroe Sensa Trac. They are load adjusting and will support the extra weight of towing. They were very easy to install on our SUV, provide better handling and the vehicle stays level with over 500 pounds loaded in the back.
> 
> http://www.monroe.com/products/Sensa-Trac/Load-Adjusting-Shock-Absorbers
> 
> $94 for a pair on amazon. Part# 58648


 That seems like a much more cost effective option than the Nivomats.


----------

